# Stale smell in tap water



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive noticed the water from my kitchen tap smelling from time to time. Its weird as sometimes it really smells and sometimes it smells normal when I drink it from a glass. I run the tap for about 30 seconds but still it smells. I can only tell by breathing into the glass so I thought initially it was my breath, I do have bad breath always have but I was never able to smell my breath from breathing into a glass of water while drinking before. A friend smelt a glass of water that I thought smelt and they said it did smell stale so Im thinking about how I would go about getting the water tested, not sure how to do that at the moment. I also cant smell the water being bad when Im having a shower. I have felt the clothes after washing them in the washing machine have smelt stale after drying but my friend swears theres no bad smell from them but my nose is just not convinced. I have tried a different washing powder and I feel the smell seems to go away but i need to do more tests with this.

Ive noticed the smell of this tap water in probably the last month and a half. My problems started about just over 3 months ago so I dont know if there is any relation but for now I am going to stop drinking water from the tap. I may boil it though then filter it if I do drink it or buy water bottles although I dont feel good about drinking from plastic bottles as not sure if maybe thats the cause.


----------

